# Tip for Kick-A plants



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

When setting up a tank or putting it back together after a cleaning tear-down, get some under-gravel filters, enough to cover the entire bottom (a little less than the size of the tank is okay). Do not use the filter part, just the panels, and place on the floor of the aquarium. Add your gravel, then plants. The plants will take off!

It seems the sediment eventually makes its way to the underside of the panels, providing the plants with a rich, usable source of "fertilizer." I never use any special plant substrates or CO2. 

I've used this method for many years and have never been disappointed in my plants. If there's an easy way to do something, I'll find it!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Interesting using the UGF plates. 

You mean to say you just let things drop to the substrate, sit there, soak into the substrate and feed the plants. *old dude

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!

And a general *r2*r2

Kinda sounds like what I've been doing since the late '70's.

Aren't you worried about being labeled another beaslbob? 

Thanks for posting.

and my plants do fine also.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Would like to see pics fo the plants.Interesting way you do this,do you have a filter at all in the tank?


----------



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

I just knew someone would ask for photos! lol I just put the tank together again after tearing down, so the plants aren't at their best at the moment. Also, I think I was overenthusiastic about how good they are - looking at pictures of CO2 supplemented tanks, no, my plants do not compare. Maybe I should refer to this as the "poor man's" guide to great plants. Sorry.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

it works, I actually use dual marineland 660R powerheads to circulate under the plates and circulating the goodies to the plants actual root systems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How does this sound like a beasl mix? Sounds nothing like it to me.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

wet_and_wild said:


> When setting up a tank or putting it back together after a cleaning tear-down, get some under-gravel filters, enough to cover the entire bottom (a little less than the size of the tank is okay). Do not use the filter part, just the panels, and place on the floor of the aquarium. Add your gravel, then plants. The plants will take off!
> 
> It seems the sediment eventually makes its way to the underside of the panels, providing the plants with a rich, usable source of "fertilizer." I never use any special plant substrates or CO2.
> 
> I've used this method for many years and have never been disappointed in my plants. If there's an easy way to do something, I'll find it!


Hello wet...

This sounds remotely like my "Terraphyte" tank. You emerse Chinese Evergreens in the tank water and the potting mixture from the Evergreens settles to the bottom of the tank and ultimately through the small crevices in the gravel and nourishes the aquatic plants.

I've never used fancy substrates or CO2 either. Just the ferts the fish produce and a little liquid routinely. Interesting.

B


----------

